# Fur Fish & Game



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Did anybody read the eye article in the newest FF & G? It was about trolling floating stick baits after sundown.

Has anybody had success using this technique? 

I am very unknowledgeable about catching eyes, but I fish nights @ a good eye lake regularly. Many times I have spooked eyes that are feeding on the shad up in the flats. I was thinking about giving this a try during the peak hours (right after sundown & before sunrise); will continue to fish for cats through the middle of the night. 

Any info./tips would be appreciated!

Fool


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've trolled rapalas at night many of times and have done pretty decent, the best way it to just long line them and use an electric motor. at night can some of the best times for eyes, you should give it a try. 6-9ft range is usually the best depth to try, that is, if you are fishing for walleyes, not sure about saugeyes.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for sharing! These are walleyes, so you're tips are appreciated!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no problem, i love to help others any way i can.


----------

